
Ask HN: HR startups doing interesting work? - alexgotoi
I work in HR Tech and the market is dominated by big enterprise HR Enterprises like Oracle, SAP, Workday or ADP. I couldn&#x27;t a centralized list of HR startups that are doing nice and interesting work.<p>I was inspired by this post: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=21325138
======
verdverm
Gusto, they are awesome for general HR and are expanding their products

------
hichamin
unitedremote.com

~~~
hichamin
It's a startup that provides a combo of Triplebyte + WeWork + Zenefits for
hiring distributed teams.

